# So läuft das nicht!



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo se diría 'So läuft das nicht' en español?

Mi contexto (imginado) sería que alguien hace (¿o es 'haría'?) cosas que no se pueden aceptar y que la otra persona le dice (¿diría?): 'Hey, ..., so läuft das (hier) nicht!'

Mis (malos) intentos:
Oye, ..., esto no va así.
Oye, ..., las cosas no pasan así.
Oye, ..., las cosas no marchan así.

Todo muy mal, me temo ...

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

Sería algo como "oye tú, así no funcionan las cosas aquí" (y normalmente se le añadiría un , ¿eh? al final)
Un saludo.


----------



## muycuriosa

Muy bien, gracias, Berenguer.
Lo sabré para la próxima ocasión.


----------



## Ynez

muycuriosa said:


> Mi contexto (imaginado) *es* que alguien hace cosas que no se pueden aceptar y que la otra persona le dice: 'Hey, ..., so läuft das (hier) nicht!'
> 
> *Otra opción:*
> 
> Mi contexto sería que alguien hiciera algo que no se puede aceptar y otra persona le dice/dijera:



Hoy me he metido en este foro, pero no me acuerdo nada del poco alemán que sé, así que estoy de visita corta 

Pero te quiero contestar a tus dudas sobre el tiempo verbal, y proponer una opción que no sé si se corresponde con lo que has puesto en alemán:

¡Oye, las cosas no son así!


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Ynez:

Gracias por la alternativa y la corrección.

Pero hay una cosa en tu corrección que no entiendo: Me dices que es 'mi contexto es que alguien hace ...' o 'mi contexto sería que alguien hiciera ...'. 
¿Por qué pones 'hiciera' (imperfecto de subjuntivo) después de 'sería' si es 'hace' (presente de indicativo) - y no 'haga' - después de 'es'? En el caso del 'sería', ¿por qué no 'haría?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Ynez

> Mi contexto *es* que alguien hace cosas que no se pueden aceptar y que la otra persona le dice: 'Hey, ..., so läuft das (hier) nicht!'
> 
> *Otra opción:*
> 
> Mi contexto sería que alguien hiciera algo que no se puede aceptar y otra persona le dice/dijera/diría:  =
> 
> Mi contexto sería que alguien hace algo que no se puede aceptar y otra persona le dice/dijera/diría:






Si te das cuenta, básicamente la opción que no he puesto nunca es la de "haría".

Creo que lo más normal es la opción 1:

 Alguien hace algo que no se puede aceptar, y otro le dice: XXXXXXXXXx

Comprendo que no es muy racional el uso del tiempo por lo que me cuentas de que en un sitio sí va bien el subjuntivo y en otro no, pero es así como me resulta más natural y no sé cómo explicártelo  Seguramente sería gramaticalmente correcto usar "haga" con "es", pero no es el uso más normal.


----------



## muycuriosa

Ynez said:


> Si te das cuenta, básicamente la opción que no he puesto nunca es la de "haría".
> 
> Sí, sí me he dado cuenta ... pero quería saberlo a ciencia cierta.
> 
> Creo que lo más normal es la opción 1:
> 
> Alguien hace algo que no se puede aceptar, y otro le dice: XXXXXXXXXx
> 
> Si puedo quedarme con esta opción, tanto mejor.
> 
> Comprendo que no es muy racional el uso del tiempo por lo que me cuentas de que en un sitio sí va bien el subjuntivo y en otro no, pero es así como me resulta más natural y no sé cómo explicártelo  Seguramente sería gramaticalmente correcto usar "haga" con "es", pero no es el uso más normal.
> 
> Bueno, ya lo sabemos - el uso no es siempre muy lógico.


 
Muchas gracias por las explicaciones, Ynez.


----------



## enceladus

"así no son las cosas " en español de Colombia .


----------



## muycuriosa

enceladus said:


> "así no son las cosas " en español de Colombia .


 
Gracias, enceladus.

'Así no son las cosas' - visto, anotado, aprendido (y espero saberlo cuando lo necesite de nuevo).

Saludos


----------

